# Shadowcast 16 with Suzuki 20hp



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Another user on here named 'pman' has that same setup, dont know if hes done testing though.

Another user in the classifieds just sold his shadowcast with a tohatsu 20 on the back...he had a cav plate so he might have done some performance testing.

Try messaging them.


----------

